# "Ik zal handhaven"



## argentina84

I am studying Dutch and the Dutch culture...I read that "_Ik zal handhaven" is the Netherlands' national motto. What does it mean, exactly? The English translation is " I will stand fast" but I still don't get it. ( I'm sorry) _
_Can anyone help me? _
_Bedankt!_


----------



## jippie

argentina84 said:


> I am studying Dutch and the Dutch culture...I read that "_Ik zal handhaven" is the Netherlands' national motto. What does it mean, exactly? The English translation is " I will stand fast" but I still don't get it. ( I'm sorry) _
> _Can anyone help me? _
> _Bedankt!_


 
The literal text of the Dutch weapon is 'Je maintiendrai' - which indeed means 'Ik zal handhaven'.  'Handhaven' means: to keep something intact, like rules, order, the law, etc. In this context it means that with this motto the princes promised to not give up the sovereignity of the Kingdom of the Netherlands.


----------



## Mustardman

Literal it's: "We will maintain" or "we will uphold". The real meaning is allready stated in the previous post.


----------



## argentina84

Bedankt! / Dank U! I have just read that The Netherlands were under the Spanish crown before getting independent. I didn't know!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In this short Wiki-article (in Dutch) you find some interesting background information on the motto.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## argentina84

Dank U wel! Hartelijk Dank! (Are these phrases ok?)


----------



## HKK

Yes, perfectly ok 

ps: The reaction to dank u wel would be:
Graag gedaan (gladly done) for doing something
Alstublieft for giving something.


----------

